# Uber Pay, Major Market-Large city, Fulltime driver, 6 months with uber.



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Projections of 12 months, using last 6 months as a GUIDE!
=======================================
Uber pay per year after gas $17,250.28
+
Gas paid per year $4,250.38
=
uber total pay per year $21,569.66

Ubers take per year 25%+Fees $6,720.66--35% of Gross!

miles driven per year 36,503
gas gallons used per year 1,700
Irs tax refund 54cents year $17,389
=
Taxable Earnings Per YEAR $5,180

Uber monthly pay $1,215
hours worked per week 50-65

Average hourly pay $5.42


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Uber is a $5 an hour job. 
If you say its not, You will learn it is soon enough. 
Travis will want to lower prices again soon. 
Mid summer cuts! Like clockwork, its coming. 
Uber on!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GILD said:


> Projections of 12 months, using last 6 months as a GUIDE!
> =======================================
> Uber pay per year after gas $14,785.28
> +
> ...


You have 3,400 gallons to 36,000 miles. What kind of vehicle do you use to X that only gets 10.5 mpg?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

1,700 gallons. sorry, I multiplied by 4 instead of 2.
22 mpg average


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't know where you're driving but I made $17,000 after gas in three months and I took three full weeks off.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

GILD said:


> Projections of 12 months, using last 6 months as a GUIDE!
> =======================================
> Uber pay per year after gas $17,250.28
> +
> ...


Your Uber fees are 100% deductible, so your taxable earnings are negative.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> I don't know where you're driving but I made $17,000 after gas in three months and I took three full weeks off.


so you made $17000 in 9 weeks?
$1800 a week!! LMAO yeah sure you did.
PLUS GAS! You have a bridge to sell me too?
Now that is a UBER joke, $17000 in 9 weeks. I see my bullcrap meter has hit MAX.
Everyone follow finnagan around town, He must be robbing banks!
Or he is banging out $68000 in 9 months with 3 months off work every year, Yeah right!


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

That doesn't include the 300$ I made on Lyft that week or the 100$ in tips.

I have much better hourly weeks and it's 17,000$ for ten weeks. 3 months is 13 weeks


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

600 in promotions is for getting people to sign up for uber, They will hate you soon enough. NO SURGE on your ticket. 
At x rates you cant make that money without surge. WOW alot of tolls for you in a week. You must be in NYC. 
I cant wait till uber cuts NYC down to PHX rates! tick tock. your not on uberx and you will run out of suckers trying to make money on your promotions soon enough. Your ticket is not an indicator of Reality!


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

A short week, 2 days

And of course there is the week I drove Lyft.

750$ bonus for 100 rides plus tips... Do I need to post that too?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

uber x rates in san fran

Base fare: $2
Cost per min:: $0.22
Cost per mile: $1.15

YOUR MAKING $1800 a week at these rates? NO your not!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

31 trips in 14 hrs online. Pretty good. 2.25 trips an hour there. busy area by you.
$180 in promotions already in 2 days? how did you get that money?


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

None of it is sign bonus . SF is getting a 500 bonus every week for 120 rides... Been going on for months. Check the SF board.

50$ guarantees sometimes too.


Look, just don't act like you know everything.

I'm sure it sucks where you are. There are other markets where it is still profitable.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

where did you get your $840 worth of promotions from, HALF your pay that week? suckering others to drive for crap pay?
Base fare: $2
Cost per min:: $0.22
Cost per mile: $1.15
Youll make $2000 a week on these rates? They are just giving money away. Come drive uber. Here use my promotion. 
No chance. The real number is $5 an hour after expenses. No matter what These FAKE NUMBERS say. 
Go drive x anywhere for a week, compare to Finns, see if yours looks likes his! It wont!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Others should flood SF area then. See how profitable it is in 6 months. That time is coming. Enjoy it while you can. It will end soon.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Finn why dont you tell us you drive select? or black? Why are you leaving that out?
No way your driving x and making that money!
sf x rates
Base fare: $2
Cost per min:: $0.22
Cost per mile: $1.15
NO WAY! those rates are garbage.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Hourly guarantees ... Delivery incentives etc.
This is not uncommon right now in SF .. I could post more. But you get the picture. I didn't work for three out of thirteen weeks.
1,700$ average for the other ten.

Still have to figure depreciation etc.

Very conservatively I made 25$ an hour after All expenses including taxes and dead miles.. Very conservatively.

Don't drive select or black. Yup the gravy train will end. I'm certain of it. But for now Uber is subsidizing the SF market at a loss to do battle with Lyft


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

I love it, take it in while you can get it in san fran. It will surely end at around $5 an hour.
Crank out the LYFT bank too then. good for you for getting the money. Take it and run!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

I would try to bang out as many lyfts too as you can, keep the battle going so your incentives stay up. I hope all of san fran is switching between apps to keep both companies in battle. It only helps drivers! rock on san fran. The rest of the country is $5 an hour though.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

It's true it is a take it and run situation.
It will be short lived . February sucked .. Drivers left for Lyft. Power driver. So uber countered... That's the truth. 

I really wish it was better for other markets.

It's terrible in most places, what you say is true for many markets


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Nothing in Indiana is major market. NYC, SF, LA are major markets. Tourist & business travel money probably accounts for 1/3 of the rides.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> View attachment 45903
> 
> 
> A short week, 2 days
> ...


You can tell these are fake by looking at his number of rides. He has 31 rides, so multiply it by $1.55 booking fee is $48.05 not $51.90.

Same goes for his other fake earnings for 121 rides. 121 x $1.55 = $187.55 booking fee.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

So before I started Uber the only thing I ever used my car for was to drive back and forth to work.. Im sure most of you did about the same. On Pay day did you then calculate the miles you drove, plus gas used, plus depreciation etc. etc. etc. and then take that info into your boss and say "Hey you are not really paying me 10 bucks an hour because I have to use my own gas?


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

autofill said:


> You can tell these are fake by looking at his number of rides. He has 31 rides, so multiply it by $1.55 booking fee is *$48.05 not $51.90.*
> 
> Same goes for his other fake earnings for 121 rides. 121 x $1.55 = $187.55 booking fee.


So he fudged the numbers but decided to just fudge $3.85?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

UberChad said:


> So before I started Uber the only thing I ever used my car for was to drive back and forth to work.. Im sure most of you did about the same. On Pay day did you then calculate the miles you drove, plus gas used, plus depreciation etc. etc. etc. and then take that info into your boss and say "Hey you are not really paying me 10 bucks an hour because I have to use my own gas?


People normally do not drive 1,000 miles or spend $100 in gas to get to and from work each week.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

My numbers are nothing extraordinary ... Common for full time drivers in SF and NY, 
Outside those cities it pretty much sucks.

The numbers aren't fake, I didn't post them to depress you. Just to prove some drivers in a few places can make a living wage.

If you're not in one of those places my best advice is Quit, or drive a bit to supplement your income.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

GILD said:


> Projections of 12 months, using last 6 months as a GUIDE!
> =======================================
> Uber pay per year after gas $17,250.28
> +
> ...


I dont understand why you include gas (an expense) in your gross earnings, and then you show uber getting a cut of that??? Very strange, all that matters is your uber net pay - your total expenses (gas, depreciation, maintenance ... etc) But I totally agree with $5/hr or even a loss when driving uberx base rates with any kind of decent car!


----------



## kingUber (Mar 7, 2016)

Just to support Finn. I have no guarantees. And sadly only do x but in NYC you can still earn a living even after rate cuts. But it's a grind. I have mentally checked out and only do 1000 a week after gas, uber fees etc and stop driving. This has been consistent for the last 4 months before my goal was 1500 which I hit but was a zombie.


----------



## kingUber (Mar 7, 2016)

kingUber said:


> Just to support Finn. I have no guarantees. And sadly only do x but in NYC you can still earn a living even after rate cuts. But it's a grind. I have mentally checked out and only do 1000 a week after gas, uber fees etc and stop driving. This has been consistent for the last 4 months before my goal was 1500 which I hit but was a zombie.


They didn't take fuel last week so I got hit double this week. But heading out for busy Saturday and will try to close out the week so I can be off tomorrow. Only X but VIP TRIPS ARE about 35 percent of my pings. The program changed for the better.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

GILD said:


> Projections of 12 months, using last 6 months as a GUIDE!
> =======================================
> Uber pay per year after gas $17,250.28
> +
> ...


Great post. Thank you for speaking your truth and running the numbers that allow others to see one drivers true reality.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Jeez, would love to make that much money weekly. I have been doing Uber and Lyft since April 11 (so about 11 weeks) and it is true that I have other obligations that sometime keep me from driving a full day, but so far my average weekly is 

Uber= about $300-400
Lyft= about $200


----------



## Freddie Francisco (Aug 18, 2014)

Finnegan said:


> View attachment 45897
> View attachment 45897


how many rides and hours?


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> I don't know where you're driving but I made $17,000 after gas in three months and I took three full weeks off.


Sure you did.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> where did you get your $840 worth of promotions from, HALF your pay that week? suckering others to drive for crap pay?
> Base fare: $2
> Cost per min:: $0.22
> Cost per mile: $1.15
> ...


GILD is the most bitter person I've seen on here.

It's pretty funny tho


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GILD said:


> 600 in promotions is for getting people to sign up for uber, They will hate you soon enough. NO SURGE on your ticket.
> At x rates you cant make that money without surge. WOW alot of tolls for you in a week. You must be in NYC.
> I cant wait till uber cuts NYC down to PHX rates! tick tock. your not on uberx and you will run out of suckers trying to make money on your promotions soon enough. Your ticket is not an indicator of Reality!


It's real in NYC. Why would uber ever cut it to phx rates in NYC?

We have licensing and insurance barriers. You are just a bitter, sad, pitiful man who is spiteful like an angry woman.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

GILD said:


> Projections of 12 months, using last 6 months as a GUIDE!
> =======================================
> Uber pay per year after gas $17,250.28+Gas paid per year $4,250.38=uber total pay per year $21,569.66...Ubers take per year 25%+Fees $6,720.66--35% of Gross! ... miles driven per year 36,503 ... gas gallons used per year 1,700 ... Irs tax refund 54cents year, $17,389=Taxable Earnings Per YEAR $5,180...Uber monthly pay $1,215...hours worked per week 50-65...Average hourly pay...$5.42


You forgot groceries, toothbrush, comb, laundry, shoes, socks, toothpaste, soap, washcloth, rent, utilities, food, water, and air ...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Bitter much ?? People can make money at this if they're smart
I avg aroudn $1200 a week net between Uber (Select) and Lyft , I've done $2k a few times in a week and lots of $1800 weeks as well
Granted I do drive UberSelect , live in a great market and in an area that allows me to get UberSelect pings with under 5 minute destination arrival times while sitting on my couch or at my computer . This also allows me to monitor Surge and if I see a big surge I throw my shoes on , log into lyft or uber and work till the surge goes away. I just worked for 1 hours and made $55 (which if I wasn't going out of town would end up be closer to $70) This morning woked 3 hours and made $120 .

I've also been getting 20% PDB bonus options from Uber every week for 3 months and I usually qualify for the lyft 10% PDB bonus on top of that . All while working 40 hours a week
So techincally I'm only paying Uber 5% and Lyft 10% each week so that definetly is helpful , also my market seems to be very cash tip and Lyft app tip happy .

I do however know a lot of drivers in my market (Denver) that are only pulling in $600 Net on 40 hour weeks and I recently talked to some drivers in other markets that sound like they make well under $12 an hour .

If you want to make money at this you have to have at least 3 of the 4 below ( I luckly have all 4 haha)
1) Good Busy Market
2) Great Car that gets good gas milage and qualifies for Uber Select or XL
3) Live in a good area within your market
4) The self control to work in a job with no schedule as wells as book keeping ability

I will say that I don't think I could make this money doing UberX only

I started out doing Lyft only and averaged around $900 a week for 35-40 hours , UberX is a joke


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

kingUber said:


> Just to support Finn. I have no guarantees. And sadly only do x but in NYC you can still earn a living even after rate cuts. But it's a grind. I have mentally checked out and only do 1000 a week after gas, uber fees etc and stop driving. This has been consistent for the last 4 months before my goal was 1500 which I hit but was a zombie.


In NYC and only $50 in surge? Is surge that nom existent in NYC too??


----------



## GigEconomy (Jun 23, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If you want to make money at this you have to have at least 3 of the 4 below ( I luckly have all 4 haha)
> 1) Good Busy Market
> 2) Great Car that gets good gas milage and qualifies for Uber Select or XL


examples? anyone?


----------



## kingUber (Mar 7, 2016)

UberChad said:


> In NYC and only $50 in surge? Is surge that nom existent in NYC too??


Surge exists. But I don't just chase it anymore.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

You claim to be from a large market, but I doubt it is that busy considering the things you've said.

Not every city is beneficial for the driver. Keep track of what you make and spend.. bills and food included. Yes it is fun to be your own boss, but based on the threads and drivers, I doubt many can sustain that. If you are making a small amount then find a new job. I really dislike men that complain and do nothing about it.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Teachers should quit teaching when they dont like the pay too! Yeah, No need to talk or unite when things are unfair.
Just Quit is your advice? No thanks, and leave it for others to fall in the trap. I'd rather talk about the Trap, in a complaining manner.
I really dont look for your approval ever or care about your dislikes. 
Enjoy those dislikes, they only bother you.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> Your Uber fees are 100% deductible, so your taxable earnings are negative.


Is that confirmed???? Cause that'd be HUGE

Well not so much for me, I usually give Lyft a mere 5% commission, but still....

PS and SRF? What about Lyft "booking fee", sounds easier to deduct if SRF is out?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

uberfees are a deduction from your gross pay. As if paying a bill, its not income to you as it is paid to them. therefore You do not pay taxes on that as profit. You only pay tax on Profit. Ubers 25% cut and SRF fee is Not Your profit, but Ubers! they pay the tax on their take, you remove it from your pay on the 1099 that they send you.


----------



## N0tU8er (Jul 1, 2016)

GILD said:


> Projections of 12 months, using last 6 months as a GUIDE!
> =======================================
> Uber pay per year after gas $17,250.28
> +
> ...


****************Your calculations is very close to mine

I am posting my 1 week of UberX Driving Experience and the cost benefit of driving UBER- You make your decision

1.Uber Gross Income according to payout Statement (B)(After subtracting 20% commission for
Uber)=$1.81/mile
2. Taxes in CA (LA County) =10%
3. Uber Net Income after taxes (subtract 10% state tax+subtract 12% Federal tax )=$1.81/mile -$0.40=$1.41/mile
4. IRS rate/Mile deduction as Independent Contractor (B) =$0.54/mile
5. Actual money pocketed by UBER driver based on real collected data=$1.41-$0.54 =$.87/mile

Conclusion: $0.87/mile translate to about $0.20/minute driving in LA traffic = $94.60/day net earning based on 8 hours of driving =$11.83/hour

Note: Chances are your return trip may not have any riders back to your home base ,so you are basically making half of 11.83/hours =$5.92/hour
Note: LA County passed a ordinance on minimum wage of $15.00/hour recently.


----------



## N0tU8er (Jul 1, 2016)

I am posting my 1 week of UberX Driving Experience and the cost benefit of driving UBER- You make your decision

1.Uber Gross Income according to payout Statement (B)(After subtracting 20% commission for
Uber)=$1.81/mile
2. Taxes in CA (LA County) =10%
3. Uber Net Income after taxes (subtract 10% state tax+subtract 12% Federal tax )=$1.81/mile -$0.40=$1.41/mile
4. IRS rate/Mile deduction as Independent Contractor (B) =$0.54/mile
5. Actual money pocketed by UBER driver based on real collected data=$1.41-$0.54 =$.87/mile

Conclusion: $0.87/mile translate to about $0.20/minute driving in LA traffic = $94.60/day net earning based on 8 hours of driving =$11.83/hour

Note: Chances are your return trip may not have any riders back to your home base ,so you are basically making half of 11.83/hours =$5.92/hour
Note: LA County passed a ordinance on minimum wage of $15.00/hour recently.

Below attached is a snapshot of income scenario where you drive 1hr/2hr/3hr/4hr/5hr/6hr/7hr/8hr(Fulltime) on a week basis based on the realtime data collected


----------



## N0tU8er (Jul 1, 2016)

Does UBER drivers and LYFT drivers realize it is a "Ponzi Scheme"?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> Your Uber fees are 100% deductible, so your taxable earnings are negative.


No they are not. because they are collected before you are paid, your 1099 will not reflect the fees..

Now, if you want to make IRS heads explode you can ad them back in and then deduct them leaving you right back where you started.. with a very likely potential for an audit because your numbers do not match what Uber reported.


----------



## passat400 (Oct 9, 2015)

Only making 5-600 if I'm actually out , DFW area . Mostly make the most with uber and the other half with lyft !!!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

N0tU8er said:


> *******
> 
> *Note: LA County passed a ordinance on minimum wage of $15.00/hour recently*.


This means that the girl at the McDonald's drive-through window makes more $$$ per-hour than the Uber/Lyft driver who's picking up his BigMac?


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> This means that the girl at the McDonald's drive-through window makes more $$$ per-hour than the Uber/Lyft driver who's picking up his BigMac?


 You mean they make more than the driver who is taking some rotten twenty somethings thru the drivethru when it's surging and you should be working? Yes, they do.


----------

